# Possible Broken Fin!



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Ever since I move my rhom to it's new home I've noticed his left pectoral fin is crooked!! Seem to me he banged it up while I was tryin to push him in the bucket for the transfer!! Will this stay like that??


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

1rhom said:


> Ever since I move my rhom to it's new home I've noticed his left pectoral fin is crooked!! Seem to me he banged it up while I was tryin to push him in the bucket for the transfer!! Will this stay like that??


No im sure it will heal back to normal ..Can you post a pic?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Pectoral fins are single unbranched rays so I'm not sure either if that heals back to normal.... gonna have a look at it with a micrsocope and get back to you.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Allright, not sure if it's visible in the picture, but they do appear to be rays that grow in the same way as caudal rays do.
So if it's just crooked, it will continue to grow in regular length. You could try clipping the broken part of and let growth restore it by itself...


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

memento said:


> Allright, not sure if it's visible in the picture, but they do appear to be rays that grow in the same way as caudal rays do.
> So if it's just crooked, it will continue to grow in regular length. You could try clipping the broken part of and let growth restore it by itself...
> 
> View attachment 206367


Dont you think that would cause more stress to the fish then needed?..i personally think it will heal without incident..Keeping stress levels down will be all this fish needs to make a rapid recovery..I think clipping the fin will open the doors to infection..But this is just my opinion


----------



## Vicente (Sep 27, 2011)

fish piranhas are very strong, and impossible in recoveries seen Pygocentrus nattereri.

but I dare not confirm rhombeus fin regeneration.

if the flap does not straighten crooked one and continues to grow, I ribbed for clean break.

with good water quality do not open no problem and she would have to regenerate perfectly if regeneration is the same as Pygocentrus.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Is it the thin flap or the main branch? My sanchezi has has a small crook in its pectoral ever since I got it and possibly even before it was brought to captivity. If the main branch was damaged I think it may or may not heal though if it was just the thin flap of fin then it should be fine depending on the damage


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

he's swimming around alot being his normal self. I just dumped a piece scallop and shrimp and he ate them within 2 secs after it hit the water.
He's moving his fins normally.



CLUSTER ONE said:


> Is it the thin flap or the main branch? My sanchezi has has a small crook in its pectoral ever since I got it and possibly even before it was brought to captivity. If the main branch was damaged I think it may or may not heal though if it was just the thin flap of fin then it should be fine depending on the damage


It looks like a main branch. I'll post pics later.


----------

